# Go easy on me. First lathe "Project"



## Threadkiller (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey all. Ive been super interested in machining and metalworking for a long time. I just got my first lathe, a southbend 9A from 1946 I believe. Ive never really ran a lathe before so this is my first "project". The wife needed a thimble so instead of probably being able to buy one for $1 I thought I would take an hour and make one on the lathe. Long story short, I need help lol. Aside from Youtube videos and reading does anyone know where I can go for a class or something? Does anyone local want to teach me the fundamentals? Ha. I couldn't finish facing off the top of the thimble because I couldn't chuck it up tight enough as I was worried about crushing the thimble. Should have done that before I bored it out.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 2, 2017)

Good job! Actually you are on the right track, now just make another one and think about your operations and how to improve them. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## tq60 (Mar 2, 2017)

Make thimble on end of round stock backwards and close to chuck.

Complete shape first then knurling followed by bore to make it fit...All of this while still at end of round stock.

Knurling is done while it is solid!

When finished part off.

To finish the top place a wooden dowel in the chuck and tap the art on it to hold then finish with file.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 2, 2017)

[QUOTE="Threadkiller, post: 464879, member: 29925" The wife needed a thimble so instead of probably being able to buy one for $1 I thought I would take an hour and make one on the lathe. [/QUOTE]

Hi Threadkiller,
you do just fine, if you'll keep this attitude.
a lot of what we do is delayed gratification.
there is no shame in making mistakes, sometimes messing up is the best way to learn how not to do things.

as a suggestion, do a google search for a makerspace in your area.
for the uninitiated, a makerspace is a fee based DIY machining center that has (not all locations have all of the post mentioned) tools, machinery, cnc machinery , materials, & other cool related offerings
most times there are some smart people that can offer encouragement and information

i hope you enjoy the time you spend in the shop!
all the best


----------



## David S (Mar 2, 2017)

All I can say is that most of that knurling is pretty darn good for a first time.  Practice and order of operations.

David


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 2, 2017)

Chuck up a bit of stock and cut it to a close profile to the inside of the thimble, and super glue it on. Gently finish it. Soak it off of the stub with acetone.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Mar 2, 2017)

For anything even slightly complex, I will still make a series of rough little (maybe 2"x2") sketches of how I'm holding it and how I'm applying the tool, just to be sure that my order of operations does not "paint me into a corner".
-brino


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 2, 2017)

After my house fire, one of the things I couldn't find _anywhere_ was a thimble. Now I'm going to have to make one. Good going.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 3, 2017)

Like other have stated, keep on practicing and it will keep getting better. Several excellent video sources on youtube on basic operations. Hopefully a HM member in your area can help you out.
MENTORS & APPRENTICES -- SIGN UP HERE TO GIVE HELP OR RECEIVE HELP!


----------



## Threadkiller (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow you guys are awesome, thank you for all the kind words and constructive criticism/tips.

RandyM, I am definitely going to make another one. It didn't quite fit my wifes thumb. I was so focused on trying not to screw up too badly that I made the OD to the measurements I took of her thumb not the ID 

TQ60, I didn't even think of making it backwards. Thank you for that. These are the kinds of things why I would love to know someone to mentor me. Just a silly thing that once you pointed out is common sense, but I didn't think of it.

Ulmadoctor, thank you, I do enjoy my time spent in the shop even if im screwing things up im usually learning something. The makerspace thing is exactly the kind of thing I was looking for. There are no classes in my area for anything machining related, at least the basics and fundamentals. Im definitely going to look for that thank you.

DavidS thank you for the kind words, I will keep practicing!

Willthedancer thank you for the tip! that will definitely come in handy

Brino that's a great idea because at the end when I was trying to finish the top I realized I painted myself into a corner as you put it. Im not the best with planning things out like that but its definitely a good thing to work into the project.

Hawkeye, not sure if you were making a joke but it made me lol please post a pic when youre done!

Firestopper, another feature I wasn't aware of with this website. I will check that out thank you. Im not going to stop practicing!

Again thank you all for taking the time out to help a complete newb


----------



## Charles Spencer (Mar 3, 2017)

Threadkiller said:


> RandyM, I am definitely going to make another one. It didn't quite fit my wife's thumb. I was so focused on trying not to screw up too badly that I made the OD to the measurements I took of her thumb not the ID



On the bright side, you're out a lot less material screwing up a thimble than most other projects.  One of my first projects was a 14" shaft for a band saw.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 3, 2017)

Make the wife happy, you will get more "toys" to play with in your shop! 

Nice job for the first time!  If I tried that with all the years of machining I've done, I'm not too sure I can make one in the first try.

Ken


----------



## tq60 (Mar 3, 2017)

Have the "client" come out and test fit before next step.

Insert finger here...allows you to custom fit like a Taylor and maybe earn bonus points that can be used later when trying to explain why you need something...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 3, 2017)

tq60 said:


> Have the "client" come out and test fit before next step.
> Insert finger here...allows you to custom fit like a Taylor and maybe earn bonus points that can be used later when trying to explain why you need something...



man, that's some smart thinking there tq60!


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Mar 3, 2017)

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 3, 2017)

Not sure what type of knurling tool you are using but a SB9 will benefit from a scissor type knurl 

Cheers Phil


----------



## Skullza (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice! I repeat what the others have said - practice, practice, practice. I took a machine shop evening adult-ed class at the local tech high school many years ago. After a lull of about 30 years, I was recently given a c.1966 Atlas 12" lathe with all the trimmings and am reacquainting myself with machining. Yes, there are many tremendously helpful videos out there - they're a godsend - but there's no substitute for an in-person expert mentor. Sadly, the tech school closed its machine shop some time ago. (Don't get me started on that ...) Luckily, we have a machine shop my department at the university where I work and it's staffed by a superb machinist/teacher whom I can always count on for advice. Check with your local tech school - if there is one - and even if they don't have a shop, they might have some suggestions about how you can connect with someone in the area who can guide you.


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 4, 2017)

12bolts said:


> Not sure what type of knurling tool you are using but a SB9 will benefit from a scissor type knurl
> 
> Cheers Phil


Difficult to scissor a taper. 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tq60 (Mar 4, 2017)

With a light lathe one reduces the speed to slow and pressure to light and let it work over time.

We had to do same with our L&S 16 which is a beast but we were knurling a part that was a 3/8 thick aluminum disc with a 5/16 recess on one side holding it by that with only about 1/16 reach on the inside so the tool would clear the jaws.

Took a very long time to get done due to light pressure but it got done.

Light lathes have same limit in that is addressed by limiting the power or rigidity of operations to that of the machine or setup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey @Threadkiller ,

As Hawkeye said above:


Hawkeye said:


> Now I'm going to have to make one.



He did! Here:
http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/...in-your-shop-today.14637/page-315#post-470019

Just thought I'd close the loop and provide a pointer to it in case you missed it.

-brino


----------



## ghostdncr (Mar 19, 2017)

Don't forget to dimple the end, providing something of a pocket for the needle's head to nest into. Commercial thimbles are stamped with a patchwork of dimples all over the end, but I've always though a bigger single hole would work best. Something along the lines of a small center-drill hole taken nearly up to the drill's full body diameter, perhaps?


----------

